# What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that is!)



## Kristoph91 (27 Aug 2012)

What piece of kit couldn't you go without guys ?

For me it would have to be my HOB's.


----------



## Antipofish (27 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

For me it would have to be my WALLET !!!


----------



## Antipofish (27 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

Seriously though, I would have to say I am kinda in love with my Eheim filter(s).  I would not be without them. As well as the amazing 2078 I now have a 2173 which is a cracking we bit of kit. 

My second favourite bit of kit is my TMC tile with storm controller.  

(Not that I am a techno geek    )


----------



## Ady34 (28 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

Liquid transfer pump


----------



## hotweldfire (28 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> For me it would have to be my WALLET !!!



 

Aquaessentials tweezers, part of a set of three tools that I bought 4 years ago. Had plenty of tweezers since. Never surpassed.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

im with saj, had loads of tools now and the up professional range is awesome, dont know how i managed with heavy clunky tools before.


----------



## Stickleback (28 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*






Really useful for all sorts of general house keeping jobs.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

The tank comes in useful.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (28 Aug 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

Tweezers.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

Wave scissors, just love them!


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: What's your most useful piece of kit? (aquascapin that i*

My small ehiem pump to go in the barrel for water changes... a back saver!


----------

